# Monark 5 Bar Bicycle



## lewnbarb55 (Jun 2, 2013)

Looking for information on what year this bicycle was made and are you familiar with this fork?  Any information would be helpful.

lewnbarb55


----------



## Nickinator (Jun 2, 2013)

I saw this bike on CL and was really thinking of getting it, Sweet bike, missing a tank and a rack, cool bike.

Nick.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 3, 2013)

Its a 1939. That was the only year Monark used the 'pencil' springer. These typically didn't hold up to well. As Nick said rack and tank--rack fairly easy, tank unless you go fiberglass good luck. V/r Shawn


----------



## widpanic02 (Jun 3, 2013)

*5 bar*

These are extremely cool bikes even without the tank. I have a 1 year monark made hawthorne 5 bar that never used a tank but the pie crust chainguard makes up for it! That's the only piece missing on my 5 bar and they are just as hard to find as the monark tanks! I wish someone would Re-pop  them! If anyone out there has one I would pay good money for it! I love my hawthorne 5 bar ! It looks good even without the guard!


----------



## fordsnake (Jun 3, 2013)

Nice find! Don't get discouraged with the missing items...that's part of the fun of this hobby  ...searching for and finding the hard to find items! I believe I have an extra rack, I'll need to check my goodie box? Regarding information...there are several threads posted on the 5 bar.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jun 3, 2013)

Nice find and I agree that they look good without a tank and probably supplied without one as a base model.
I have a original paint blue 6-hole rack (very similar to your color) with a white rear skirt from a Monark of this period that I think is from a bike like this.
I'll post a pic and price if interested.
Chris


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 3, 2013)

This bike had a tank. Regard Wids Hawthorne these are entirely different bikes/frames. Here is a link to the thread I started on these. V/r Shawn

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...uperframe-5-Bar-4-bar-Thread&highlight=monark


----------



## widpanic02 (Jun 3, 2013)

*!*

This is true about them being totally different frames but they are still monark made five bars which I kind of lump into one big catagory. Now my question is does anyone know how many hawthorne five bars were made in 1938 compared to how many monark 5 bars were made through the couple years they made them. I would think since the hawthorne was only made for one year that there were fewer of them than the monark badged 5 bars. I'm sure Shawn knows this!


----------



## carlitos60 (Jun 3, 2013)

widpanic02 said:


> This is true about them being totally different frames but they are still monark made five bars which I kind of lump into one big catagory. Now my question is does anyone know how many hawthorne five bars were made in 1938 compared to how many monark 5 bars were made through the couple years they made them. I would think since the hawthorne was only made for one year that there were fewer of them than the monark badged 5 bars. I'm sure Shawn knows this!





I agree, he should know! 

It's a rare bike anyways, just how I like them!

He should Ride It and let everyone that sees It Enjoy It too!!!!


----------



## lewnbarb55 (Jun 3, 2013)

*Monark 5 bar*

Thanks everyone for the info on my monark.  I have another bike that I would like to know about. Will post pictures later.

                                                  Thanks Lew,


----------

